# Glaswegian analyses past 22k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Glas ray:

New t-shirt slogan?


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a lot of postage there Dr. Glas! Congrats!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Iain* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hoots Mon! Congrats Iain :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Iain, I knew that bucket would be useful for something :wink:


:4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - thanks.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Iain


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers guys!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice job.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Iain (you're a bot, aren't you?)! :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice work Glas ! ray:ray: congrats





Sakis: if Ian answers in binary .............. you'll know for sure he is a BOT


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Glas


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hehe - if I knew any binary then I would answer in that way...:grin:

Other than that - thanks!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Makes me feel......inadequate


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dr Glas :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

